# How do you avoid insect bites?



## HayleyBryant (Mar 15, 2012)

Just looking for some advice on what people use in their homes to avoid insect bites. We are moving to Barcelona next week and I'm in prep mode! We have a 3 year old and I'm very prone to insect bites so want to try whatever I can ) Thanks H


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Are you going to be in an area where they are a known problem, e.g. near a marsh? If so use mosquito nets and put mesh screens in the windows. Cover yourself up and use insect repellent if you want to sit outside in the evenings. Don't bother buying any device claiming to kill or deter mozzies outdoors - they don't work! 

But you might find they are no worse a problem than in England - it depends where you are.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

If you are out and about, the safest thing is to always have a decoy in the form of somebody that really attracts them close by.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> If you are out and about, the safest thing is to always have a decoy in the form of somebody that really attracts them close by.


Absolutely.....always take a mate who can't control his bowel movements! But stay in front of him obviously.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

A quick answer would be to move to Antarctica where ther insect problem seems to be considerably less than here. However, as that is unlikely to be of any use to you, we had a thread on here recently which recommended taking vitamin B supplements. This won't stop the little ******lets bi9ghting you but it can vastly reduce the irritation and affect the bites have on some people. Having read this we haven't yet tried it but we will, but some of our friends (why didn't they tell us before???) swear by this method. There is one repellant from Merkydonna which works for us at night called Bloom. Doesn't stop them entirely but when we forget to plug them in we get bitten and when they are plugged in we don't. They cost around €6 each.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

thrax said:


> A quick answer would be to move to Antarctica where ther insect problem seems to be considerably less than here. However, as that is unlikely to be of any use to you, we had a thread on here recently which recommended taking vitamin B supplements. This won't stop the little ******lets bi9ghting you but it can vastly reduce the irritation and affect the bites have on some people. Having read this we haven't yet tried it but we will, but some of our friends (why didn't they tell us before???) swear by this method. There is one repellant from Merkydonna which works for us at night called Bloom. Doesn't stop them entirely but when we forget to plug them in we get bitten and when they are plugged in we don't. They cost around €6 each.


Have used Citron-ella (she's a bit sour but quite nice really) candles and a couple of those spiral wick things with moderate results - it rather depends on the desirability of the target and the target's pheromone levels.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

wear light coloured clothes, get a repelant that works(best are citron based or with Deet),never leave windows open unless they have a mozzie screens. Stock up on antihistameine cream and tablets (such as pirteze, but get the generic typewhich is about half the cost and double quantity). For the kids citronella patches work well, but tend to leave white circles after a hours in the sun

I have read somewhere(might even have been here) that increasing your intake of vitamin B can deter the nasty little B***ers.

The other unsual repellant is a product from Avon Cosmetics called "skin so soft" and it works surprisingly well.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> The other unsual repellant is a product from Avon Cosmetics called "skin so soft" and it works surprisingly well.


Most smellies from Avon are extremely good repellants - don't whether they work against mozzies, though.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> Most smellies from Avon are extremely good repellants - don't whether they work against mozzies, though.


Me? I don't bother.....most people say my personalty works well enough


Inspirational thought for a business venture ...If we took "der greenschlimeball" liquidized it and put it aerosols....... no that wouldn't work...it would just repel all life forms


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> Inspirational thought for a business venture ...If we took "der greenschlimeball" liquidized it and put it aerosols....... no that wouldn't work...it would just repel all life forms


Well, if for a start, you suggested that we could liquid*ate* der Groen Schlimeball as a test case, then I would have to reply "Absolutely" 

Heard any more on that matter? I haven't for a year or more. Don't know if Jo has, she hasn't mentioned it.


----------



## HayleyBryant (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks to all for some really useful suggestions, I will definitely try these! Don't think the area we live in will be really bad but they do love me so anything I can do to put them off is a plus. Some of these posts really made me laugh too ) Getting a bit nervous about the move now, my hubby is already out there and has started work so i just need to get our stuff shipped off and us on a plane. Thanks again! H


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

HayleyBryant said:


> Thanks to all for some really useful suggestions, I will definitely try these! Don't think the area we live in will be really bad but they do love me so anything I can do to put them off is a plus. Some of these posts really made me laugh too ) Getting a bit nervous about the move now, my hubby is already out there and has started work so i just need to get our stuff shipped off and us on a plane. Thanks again! H


Good luck, and don't forget to pop back here for a chat now and again!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> The other unsual repellant is a product from Avon Cosmetics called "skin so soft" and it works surprisingly well.


My mental image of you has just had to be radically revised.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Here's a recent thread that might interest you. If you scroll down to the end of the page on Gorky's mum's thread you'll find other threads to look at too.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/118872-mosquitos.html


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Originally Posted by dunmovin 
The other unsual repellant is a product from Avon Cosmetics called "skin so soft" and it works surprisingly well.


Alcalaina said:


> My mental image of you has just had to be radically revised.


From what I know of oor wullie - he meant that the application of said product works surprisingly well at repelling the wee beasties not that the stuff was good for making *his* skin so soft. Although I don't really know him *that* well myself, so maybe, you are correct...


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> My mental image of you has just had to be radically revised.


Revise away my dear, but after being working for two hours on the terrace and collected 37 bites from insects (those little black flies, which actually leave you bleeding and can only be the spawn of Satan) I have no compunction about using ANYTHING that keeps the little ******s away!
37 swollen lumps makes you look a relief map of mountain range rather than human.


one other tip to avoid bites, they seem to be attracted to moisture and wearing "wrap round" sunglasses helps. The moisture from your eyes attracts them


----------

